# General > General Knives & Blades >  "Spear" me the details.

## Dross

Ok so sorry for the pun. I was watching a movie tonight (HellBoy II) and the bad guy was whipping around this spear. Now for forever I've kinda liked the look of theSOG Fusion Spirit; what I don't like about it is that unless your carrying a threaded mop handle with you, your going to have to make your own shaft. Now Spears used by native peoples aren't just hap-hazard pointy things, they're fairly well crafted and engineered to do the jobs that they did. So As a survival tool, your thoughts my friends on the spear. 
A. Good idea to keep in the hopper or not?
B. Best option for your spear. Strap your knife to a pole. or (if space in your kit allows) carry a spear head. or knapp or carve your spear head/spear in the bush
C. Is this a choice you'd make for hunting or personal defense.

    As for myself this is what I'm thinking.  I like the idea of a spear in the bush. However I favor packing a spear head in my gear incase of a emergency that leaves me lost or stranded. my thinking is that I would be packing all of my food in, and if something goes wrong then I will have a leg up on hunting game.  (Woof sorry for the book of a post.)

----------


## canid

i see one problem here, and it's one i've heard voiced here before:

a spear is subjected to different use than a knife, and generally, to greater risk. would you want to shell out $30-40 on a knife you're destined to abuse, when you can make a perfectly suitable spearhead so easily and cheaply from scrap metal?

the threaded socket mount is kinda cool, but it's certainly not nessecary, and yes, it would be at least slightly inconvenient if you had to improvise a shaft from wood.

i wouldn't go for it, unless it was to complement a collection or such.

----------


## crashdive123

> A. Good idea to keep in the hopper or not?


Ideas and information are always good things to keep around.



> B. Best option for your spear. Strap your knife to a pole. or (if space in your kit allows) carry a spear head. or knapp or carve your spear head/spear in the bush


 Strapping my knife to a pole is not an option I would choose.  Carrying a spearhead is pretty far down on my list.  Making one if needed would be my choice.  



> C. Is this a choice you'd make for hunting or personal defense.


No.  Fishing maybe, but that is probably about it.

----------


## canid

i didn't stop to wonder whether people might even want to have a spear handy. i guess i just like spears so much it didn't occur to me.

----------


## rebel

A pointy stick hardened in the fire would work as a spear for me.  I'd never tie my knife to a stick and then throw my best survival tool.  :Nono:

----------


## crashdive123

Here's another option if you like spears. http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...hawaiian+sling

----------


## Rick

> Now Spears used by native peoples aren't just hap-hazard pointy things, they're fairly well crafted and engineered to do the jobs that they did.


Remember too that the spear or atlatl was generally all they had. I would imagine a well crafted stone point was more valuable to them than a high end rifle is to us. After all, it meant life or death to them. It could be the difference between being protected or being able to eat meat. Today, we have the luxury of being able to choose from a lot of tools to do the same job. My sidearm is far more efficient than a spear. However, the knowledge of how to make one is still just as important to me. After all, there might come a time when I don't have my sidearm.

----------


## preachtheWORD

Anybody ever actually speared a fish with an improvised spear (i.e, not store bought)?  My Dad has told me tales of spearing trout, but I have never done it myself.  I bet it is much harder than it sounds.

----------


## crashdive123

> Anybody ever actually speared a fish with an improvised spear (i.e, not store bought)?  My Dad has told me tales of spearing trout, but I have never done it myself.  I bet it is much harder than it sounds.


Yes - sort of.  With a homemade Hawaiian Sling.

----------


## gryffynklm

Thanks Crash, I like it. Not much bamboo here though. There is enough willow around that could be used. 

No experience just an oppinion.

As a defensive weapon the spear is only effective if you can keep your target in front of the point. It is used to keep a distance and do damage at a distance by thrusting. It doesn't matter if its long or short. Once your target falls between you and the point its blocking capability is limited by its length and your range of movement. 

Obviously if you have learned how to use the spear as a defensive weapon it can be quite effective against some one with out a gun. Think Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark.  A Spear used by some one not trained IMO is a limited weapon against a human. All your opponent has  to do is wait for a lunge block and move past your spear point. It is better then a stick or nothing. 

Against an animal that may be a bit different. Animals don't have the ability to block a thrust with out exposing their chest. 

Hunting, well what are you hunting? As a throwing weapon its relatively slow. It would be necessary to be at close range for it to be effective. lets say 10 feet (I'm guessing). 

I like Crashes post, and rebels. 

If you carry a spear head with you to attach to a branch or sapling that you still have to make fit the spear head, would making a point on the branch be that much longer to do? 

Just thinking out loud. If you want a spear head and don't mind carrying it I say go for it. 

Here is a pic of my spear Pike. I'm on the right file fourth back.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I have a boar spear similar to this one without the cross piece. The only thing i've killed with it is hay bails.  
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Hay bails can be mighty tricky, however. My dad was crossing a hayfield in France when the haystacks opened fire. They each concealed machine guns. Sooooo, you might want to be careful the next time you stab one. They might stab back.

----------


## crashdive123

> I have a boar spear similar to this one without the cross piece. The only thing i've killed with it is hay bails.  
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Oooooh.  You said bails. :Innocent:

----------


## gryffynklm

:rambo: note to self... :rambo:  :rambo:  :Death:  :Death: 
Haystacks opened fire
They might stab back.

Got It
Dang that was close.

Thanks Rick

----------


## canid

> If you carry a spear head with you to attach to a branch or sapling that you still have to make fit the spear head, would making a point on the branch be that much longer to do?


again, i'm not speaking of the need for such a weapon, but i wanted to point out that a pole arm with a bladed point and a sharpened wooden shaft are not nearly the same critter. it's like comparing a field point to a broadhead, or a knife to a tent stake.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> again, i'm not speaking of the need for such a weapon, but i wanted to point out that a pole arm with a bladed point and a sharpened wooden shaft are not nearly the same critter. it's like comparing a field point to a broadhead, or a knife to a tent stake.


I tend to agree. I use a modern harpoon for Halibut and could not imagine using a sharpened wooden stick. I think spears would be good for defensive weapon but I think spears when used for hunting were used with herding tactics the tribe would be involved with and the spear would protect them during the process and then be used for the kill when the beast was trapped.

----------


## rwc1969

We used to spear fish, frogs and such with cattails or crudely pointed sticks.

I think the natives that made fine stone points and such were well past survival mode and into living mode. Meaning they had plenty of food stored and had the time and luxury to devote resources to fashionin glonger lasting weapons. We think all natives used stone points and such cuz that's all that's left for the most part. If they were just using pointy sticks most of those have long since rotted away. Generally speaking, the stone and steel, etc. lasts thru time, wood don't.

If I were in a "survival situation" I'd just carve a pointy stick, bones, etc. and use that. It would work just about as good short term if you did it right. People only get fancy if they have the time do do so. Otherwise they just make due.

A pointy stick carved right could easily take a deer or other large game. It only has to work once and you can always make more.

----------


## Dross

First I'm loving the conversation. Thanks guys. Secondly. I think you can carve a great fish spear in the bush. No problem. For anything bigger (and I should have said this sooner i think) you'd need to use some sort of spear thrower like crash showed us. or an (not sure on the spelling) At-a-lat-le. but even then your probably not going to be bringing down a dear. but birds, and smaller game. Though why just not use a snare. I know that this kind of reneges on what I said before but if we can't learn and adapt, we don't survive. As for the wild animal thing. I believe that a big ole fire and a whole lot of pee can do wonders for you. as well as not storing your food at your camp. However if you're in a survival situation and are finding/hunting your food then there most likely won't be any leftovers.

----------


## canid

if you can hit a bird with an atl-atl, you earn my respect.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I have some old circular saw blades that I have planned to make some knives out of. Unfortunately I will be able to get only 2 blanks per saw blade. That leaves quite a bit of wasted steel. I had thought of making some arrowheads out of the "waste", However I may try a small spear head as well. The main benefit I could think of in this situation is using it the way a spear was used in the movie "The Edge". Other than that, I really couldn't see much benefit from a spear. Maybe just attaching it to a walking staff as a personal defense weapon. You would have to get REALLY close to an animal for a spear to be effective, I would think. But if an animal is charging you,most of the penetrating force would be supplied by the animal. So for defense against an attacking animal would, I think, be the best use for a spear. Just my 2¢ worth.

----------


## crashdive123

If you can find some old scrap spade bits, they can easily be transformed into spear points that are easy to carry along.  Looks like a new project for the list.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## gryffynklm

Crash, not a bad idea. I have a few old bits that are useless this goes on my tinker list.

----------


## Camp10

The only spear I ever had any use with was a frog or trident spear. We would use them for carp and frogs.  I think that you could hunt or fish quite a few meals with one.

----------


## Rick

I agree the gig (metal or wood) is better than just a spear point. I've used a gig quite a bit and the barbs definitely help.

----------


## Camp10

Gig...couldnt come up with that for the life of me!  I knew it had a real name.

----------


## Norwolf

In my opinion, I think a spear makes a good weapon.  It easy to make and use, and they have good reach.  Not so good for hunting though.

I have plans to make a combo walking stick / spear.  With the spear head well sheathed.  It would not be good to trip while hiking with a spear.

----------


## crashdive123

Hey there Norwolf.  Looking forward to seeing pictures of your walking stick / spear.  In the meantime, and when you get a chance, how about stopping by the Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks. http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## Dross

> if you can hit a bird with an atl-atl, you earn my respect.


OK so it's been a few days. I mostly post at work, when the crazies are asleep and I've nothing better to do. but any who. In regards to Canid. you'd earn mine too. That was really more of a notion that what I think I would do.  Now on spears as a defense weapon... As a long time martial artist A GOOD SPEAR. i.e. well constructed with a good sharp leaf shaped blade, can make an excellent slashing and thrusting weapon. Great for dismounting a opponent on horse back or keeping a more heavily armored aggressor at bay... ext. however for a modern Man-Man, confrontation. you would most likely have to be pretty premeditated to use a spear, and I think that's what the courts would say too.  
 :Innocent:

----------


## canid

> however for a modern Man-Man, confrontation. you would most likely have to be pretty premeditated to use a spear, and I think that's what the courts would say too.


i agree. with that said: bring on thunderdome!  :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

While I was waiting on some glue to set up on a couple of knives (kind of like watching paint dry) I grabbed an extra spade bit I had.  Filing a few more barbs might be a good idea, but here's what 3 minutes with a sander and angle grinder yielded.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Dross

What would you use that for Crash? Squirrel, Fish?

----------


## crashdive123

Anything you want really.  The only experience I have with a spear is for fishing though.

----------


## your_comforting_company

If you are going to pack any sort of metal spearhead, I recommend making it with fluting, rather than the "stick socket" for it to fit in. more compact, less weight, and it's easy to make bindings in the field.

using it for hunting, I could only see it as part of a trap. ever seen Apocalypto? pointy things can do lots of damage to whatever springs the trap. I see viability in that respect, but most of the natives used the herding tactics that AS points out. It's a lot easier to stick one with such a slow weapon when there are lots of them in a bunch.

Would I rely on it for fishing? probably not, but I'd definately be trying if my life depended on it. Fish traps can be set up to fish for you while you walk the fish toward the trap, attempting to spear one all the while. Would I use it if I had it? Dang Right! but depending on it?.. no way. definately secondary to other methods.

Crash, do you think you could grind a "twist" in it? Maybe heat the preform and twist it first? sort of a spiraled blade that would go in, turn a little, and wouldn't come back out when you pull back from your thrust? my biggest problem with spear fishing was pulling the spear back out and having to chase my floating fish downstream lol. Not that I ever did it much, but we tried a few times as kids and had fun when the creek was low.
We have an old rock-wheel type grinder and I have a lot of spade bits that are no good.. I'm gonna make a few of these to pack.. great idea! I can see where packing that would save a LOT of stone drill bits too as far as tools go. I made a bamboo hand drill with a chuck so you could change out bits.. I'll have to take some pics of it. Now you went from spearpoint to multitool! I'm seriously considering adding a few of these to my bag. Thanks for taking the time to make them and take pics (and inspire us!). You just made my whole day  :Big Grin:

----------


## Leighman

> I agree the gig (metal or wood) is better than just a spear point. I've used a gig quite a bit and the barbs definitely help.


Ditto.
I keep a #2 fish/frog gig in all three of my wilderness kits.
They are lightweight and take up very little space.
Make sure to cover the tines/barbs with cardobard/duct tape/etc for safety.

While not a true "spear," they are very handy and gigging fish is not that difficult at all but requires a lot of patience.

Make sure to check your state's fish/game laws BEFORE trying it out in a non-survival situation as gigging fish may be illegal during certain times of the year or even entirely illegal at any time of the year.

----------


## canid

in what sense of the word are they not a true spear?

frog gig fits my definition to a 't'

----------


## tsitenha

I carry a "throwing knife" from UC 10 1/2" oal. double edged.
Slot a {spear shaft} at one end, insert the knife handle into the slot and bind it tightly with sinew/cord/shoe laces etc...
Spear shaft, for me is my walking stick with a slot at the end already in it, the throwing knife is in my small pack...so no need to worry no one.
A throwing knife is "softer" than it can withstand the "shock" of impact as this what it is designed for. It will take a lot more stress before breaking than a harder knife blade.

----------


## Batch

You'd be better using the hole in the paddle bit to attach a cable or cord. this creates a toggle that works even on monster gators.

I use a harpoon with a muzzy bone crusher tip toggled on a stainless rig for gators. Fish harpoons are usually curved and toggled, using a wider "broad head" blade.

Here is a picture showing my gator getters.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I'm gonna post the rest in what have you done this week. The muzzy bone crusher on the cable is electrical taped to a stainless head on a wooden dowel.  A rope is tied to the harpoon and the boat or truck.

----------


## Badawg

I have made and used haiwaiin slings many times as a youngster. we liked the frog gig tridents but found that 6, 8" pieces of sharpened Chain link fence wire lashed to the end worked better. That's some thick and springy stuff. Even nailed a grouper once... about a 20 pounder and I swam that sucker to shore...

----------

